# 10 & 20 gal low to no maint tanks



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

new to this board, so here are my low tech no-frills tanks.

specs:
10 and 20L
original eclipse hoods and filters (1.3-1.7 wpg)
fourite substrate
driftwood and petrified wood/rocks

plants:
java moss
java fern
dwarf chain sword(barely surviving in the 20g)
pearlweed (again barely surviving in the 20g)

inhabitants:
10g: 2 very old(5 yrs) cardinal and rummy nose tetras, 1 chocolate gruomi, 1 oto, 1 very fat 6" dojo, dozens of malayan rainbow shrimp (they sell them as "feeder shrimp" here in Hawaii, and 10-15 RCS (trying to breed them as well)

20g: 14 cardinals, 4 moons (my daughter likes them so i cant dump em), 3 otos, 3 fat happy SAE, 2 hillstream loaches, 1 old pencil fish and hundreds of malayan rainbow shrimp (they breed like rabbits)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, I like everything is so lush and dark green. I'm no aquascaping expert, but the second tank is most visually impressive due to lots of open space and depth. The moss on the first is very cool looking, and would be greatly accented with bring the anubias forward in place of that crypt which looks too big in the front and distracts from that awesome moss. 

Other than that I really like both tanks alot. Welcome to APC!  It's good to see some lower tech setups popping up for inspiration.

-John N.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks, i'm no aquascaper so everything just kinda grew wherever i stuck it. i agree about the crypt, it was much smaller when i originally planted it and also only consisted of 2-3 plants compared to the 10 or so it has grown into. a little leery of pulling it up as they have some pretty massive root systems. moss needs a trim too, just dont have time to get to it. as for the anubia, i want to replace it with a nana version to better match the small tank size. my order for some is lost in that place where all lost packages disapear to so i guess i need to try ordering again.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. These tanks are exactly the type of thing I would strive for. Keep it up...and be sure to post updates!


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks, not much changes or happens with them, as since i pretty much dont do anything except feed the fish/shrimp and change about 40-50% of the water every month or so the plants grow at a glacial rate. the 10g is 5 years old and the 20g is ~3 years old. actually had to remove an anubias covered piece of driftwood from the 20g because it was getting too overgrown in there. i kinda like it better now with open space and may yank the large java fern growing on the right side of the 20 as well.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful tanks, especially the 10 gallon! Did you say you have a _6 inch_ Dojo Loach in the 10 gallon? :jaw: How does it fit in the tank? Where does it swim around?

From Alex.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks, as for the dojo, he pretty much goes wherever he wants to.... lucky for me i used flourite/gravel and not some light fluffly soil like eco or ada so even though he does root around he cant disturb the tank too much. he has made a cave of sorts under the driftwood behind the large crypt on the left side and sticks his head out to look around. trying to train him to eat snails as i have a small ram snail infestation that i cant get rid of even though i bait with lettuce and remove manually. he loves crushed ones but wont seem to eat the others even though they easily fit in his mouth. makes getting rid of the snails a little easier as i now just smash em as i find them and the dojo and shrimp go nuts over the carcases.


----------

